# Mexican Night at the Relleno's



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Another big Mexican feast night is in the works at the Relleno house.
I've been keeping it flowing smoothly all day between the smoker, kitchen and couch, can't let it become too much like...







work.


As usual a great day needs a great breakfast, and sticking with my Mexican menu I brough a little Tex-Mex to the table with some Migas.
Eggs, Bacon, Onion, Bell Pepper, Jalapeno, Cheese and Chips.
All fried up together for a deliciously crunchy and spicy breakfast.










Anyways, lets crack this bone open and get to the marrow.


*Menu*
Fuma/Estofado Cachete de Res / Smoked/Braised Beef Cheeks

Pollo Adobado a la Brasa / Marinated/Grilled Chicken

Arroz ***** / Black Rice

Frijoles ***** Charro / Cowboy Black Beans

Pico de gallo, Guacamole y Totopos / Fresh Salsa, Guacamole and Chips

Guarniciones / Garnishes

Mango Fresco / Fresh Mango


*Fuma/Estofado Cachete de Res / Smoked/Braised Beef Cheeks*
For smoking buy 2-3 times as much as you want to end up with after trimming.
You're going to end up with half or less of what you start with.


















This time I marinated over night and then into the smoker over mesquite.










Gave them about 2.5 hours of smoke before pulling them.










Then I added approx 3/4C of beef broth, a can of Rotel and some chopped onion, then wrapped it up tight foil and back into the smoker for a 2-3 more hours.



































Let me show you how tender these are







*Pollo Adobado a la Brasa / Marinated/Grilled Chicken*
Chicken thighs marinated in a thick combination of red enchilada sauce and spices.










Then cooked on the grill to in IT of 185° and crisp skin, perfect fro eating whole or shredding into tacos.





























*Arroz ***** / Black Rice*
Take the liquid from the beans and use it to cook your rice, that's really all there is to it.


_1lb rice
1 C chopped onion
1C chopped bell pepper
1 heaping tablespoon garlic, minced
4C Black Bean liquid
1/2 C oil, bacon grease is my favorite for added flavor
Salt, and other spices, I like cayenne and cumin_












In a large stock pot add oil, bring to high heat
Add rice and saute till opaque and golden
Add onion, bell pepper and garlic and continue to saute till the onion softens a little










Add Black Bean liquid and spices, stir well










Bring to boil, then lower heat to simmer, simmer covered for 25-30 minutes











*Frijoles ***** Charro / Cowboy Black Beans*
Black Beans stewed with smoked pork jowls, roasted veggies and spices
1lb of Pintos, soak overnight
1/4C bacon grease, lard or EVOO
Approx 4C each chicken broth and water, equal parts to cover beans
1 large onion, quartered
1-2 large Roma tomato
1 large Jalapeno chile
1-1/2 Bell peppers chopped

3-5 garlic cloves
2T salt
1T paprika
1-1/2T each Guajillo, Ancho and Arbol chile powders
1t each granulated onion and garlic
1t cumin

Prep 1lb of black beans, add enough chicken stock to just cover, then enough water to bring it a few inches over.
Add diced pork, bacon, jowls, salt pork or whatever you prefer, spice to taste, bring to a rolling boil, then lower heat to a fast simmer for several hours and the beans are tender.
Add back the veggies and 











Roast some onion, bell peppers, Jalapeno, tomatoes and garlic.
Then chop it all up and set aside till the beans are almost done before adding back.





























*Pico de gallo, Guacamole y Totopos / Fresh Salsa, Guacamole and Chips*
Homemade Pico de Gallo and Guacamole with Chips
Mild and *HOT* Pico, I need some fire in my furnace.


























*Guarniciones / Garnishes*
All the standard items, lime wedges, minced chiles, onions, cilantro and fresh salsas.

And a crumbled wheel of queso fresco, yum!










*Mango Fresco / Fresh Mango*
Fresh sliced mango, so juicy and delicious as it is.
I'm not even going to grill or glaze it.











*The Money Shots*


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If I lived at your house, I'd weigh 400#.*

Once more, thank you for the recipes and the photos.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm tired just reading this. looks amazing. Wal Mart used to have beef cheeks for cheap, but i guess everyone caught on, cause i can't find em any more.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> I'm tired just reading this. looks amazing. Wal Mart used to have beef cheeks for cheap, but i guess everyone caught on, cause i can't find em any more.


I bought these at WallyWorld, they carry the Rumba meats, cheeks, tongue, tripe, ox-tails and more.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Did ya'lls swamp gas detector go off afterwards? hahaha looks fantastic as usual brother!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks delicious. I dont think I have ever had beef cheek, but wow is that tender. I bet those tacos were delicious. I may have to try smoking some beef cheeks.............so whats this about trimming half of it off? what are you getting rid of?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> Did ya'lls swamp gas detector go off afterwards? hahaha looks fantastic as usual brother!


LMAO, yes it did, several times. My wife threatened to make me sleep on the couch, and she can be serious about it sometimes. :whistling:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Looks delicious. I dont think I have ever had beef cheek, but wow is that tender. I bet those tacos were delicious. I may have to try smoking some beef cheeks.............so whats this about trimming half of it off? what are you getting rid of?


In the package you get a crudely cleaned/trimmed cheek.

But there is still a lot of fat and fascia attached to one large hunk of meat and a few smaller sections.
Cleaning this up for the BBQ means all the meat needs to be trimmed up really well, if you're good with a razor sharp knife, you'll keep about 40-50% of the original weight.


Now, if you're cooking it in a crockpot or otherwise straight braising it, you can either trim just the big hunks of fat or not trim it at all.
You'll have to separate meat from the fat after cooking.
A lot of people still clean/trim extensively anyways, it makes for nice finished pieces of meat.


Also, when cooked as out of the package you'll be literally pouring fat off after cooking.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

here in selma we have a sav-a-lot food store. they do not grind their beef trimmings for hamburger but sell it for 19-39 cents per pound. i get at least a pound from each package which amounts to what ever the package sold for. sometimes a good pound of meat for 75cents. good beef and tender when i cook it in the skillet for about thirty minutes. seasoned. check out sav-a-lot.

jack


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jack2 said:


> here in selma we have a sav-a-lot food store. they do not grind their beef trimmings for hamburger but sell it for 19-39 cents per pound. i get at least a pound from each package which amounts to what ever the package sold for. sometimes a good pound of meat for 75cents. good beef and tender when i cook it in the skillet for about thirty minutes. seasoned. check out sav-a-lot.
> 
> jack


I'm not sure why you brought this up? :001_huh:

Its not like trimmings are underrated cuts that some connoisseurs know to be truly second only to the tenderloin, e.g. heart, cheek and tongue.



So I ask you, "Why do I want want a tray of meat trimmings?"
I suppose I could trim them down further to get what good meat is left. 

Then perhaps marinate and grill them for _cheap_ Carne Asada, or maybe second rate stew meat?


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Chile I'm gonna give it a try next time im in a store and see some.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Fantastic!!!!


 Thanks man.
I hope you're doing better?


----------

